# Back Bay Question



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone ever fish Back Bay, off or near the Coryes Ditch bridge on Princess Anne Rd (615) by Buzzards Bay? What can you catch there, what do you use, and is a NC fresh water license required, or does NC reciprocate if you have a VA license? Or does one need a salt water License? (I live in VA, and since I'm over 65, don't need a salt water license). It always looks tempting when I drive by there. Thanks, & sorry for the elementary questions!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I might be the one that is confused but I dont think there is a " Back Bay" near our Buzzards bay here near Wilmington. There is a bay creek. (So Im thinking you mean up around the NC/VA border.)

Anyhow, Fishing in North Carolina (Saltwater), youll need a saltwater license from North Carolina.


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Right. I was referring to very near the VA/NC border, on the way down to Knotts Island.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Blackbird said:


> Anyone ever fish Back Bay, off or near the Coryes Ditch bridge on Princess Anne Rd (615) by Buzzards Bay? What can you catch there, what do you use, and is a NC fresh water license required, or does NC reciprocate if you have a VA license? Or does one need a salt water License? (I live in VA, and since I'm over 65, don't need a salt water license). It always looks tempting when I drive by there. Thanks, & sorry for the elementary questions!


 I've fished Back Bay,think all that is in VA... Not sure about Coryes ditch,but think that to be in VA also... Both I believe are brackish water and inside coastal zone which requires freshwater license for either state,no reciprocal license...... NW river is both NC and VA,when you are past Redfin Creek you need an NC fishing license,and likewise for the VA side...


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

I fish there all the time, and yes the causeway bridge on the way to knotts island that goes over the ditch is parallel to back bay, and the southern end of back bay is in nc, and the game warden told me either a saltwater or freshwater nc license is fine










the ditch is under the "c" in causeway and it connects the currituck sound to the southern end of back bay


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like it should be a killer spot then. Might have to hit it if BBNWR is to rough and I'm down that way. I'll make sure not to catch any small mouth DD:fishing:


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I live on knotts island and fish the at the bridge all the time. You can catch white perch and catfish on bottom rigs and night crawlers. You can catch flounder and striper on storm shad and buck tails. The best time to go for flounder and striper in on a windy day because it will get the current running through there pretty good. Hope this helps.


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> I live on knotts island and fish the at the bridge all the time. You can catch white perch and catfish on bottom rigs and night crawlers. You can catch flounder and striper on storm shad and buck tails. The best time to go for flounder and striper in on a windy day because it will get the current running through there pretty good. Hope this helps.


yall catchin stripers and flounder yet? i went last weekend and there was nuthing hittin


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

It is hit and miss. It has been slow this year but I have been catching flounder for a couple of months now, just depends on the day.


----------



## chud (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, I love hearing the Currituck fishing report here. 

I've heard that the black drum are good around the Knotts Island bridge near this area. I'm from Sligo but never fished that spot. I'm in Charlotte now so it's nice to hear about the folks fishing close to home.

Chud


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

yea its a good spot for bigg flounder


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Two years ago we had a great run of black drum but last year and so far this year I have not seen the first one pulled in. This is the time of year that they show up so you might be able to catch some. If you want to try you will need to use shrimp or crab on a bottom rig cast about 20 or 30 yards out from the bridge on the sound side. Even if the black drum are not there you will still be able to catch some white perch on that rig. I have heard of some crabbers catching a few in there pots south of the island so you might have some luck.


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

yea I remember that the black drum were thick 2 years ago


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and info.


----------



## chud (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember the reports on the Black Drum - but didn't realize that was so long ago now!

Are you quartering the crabs on the bottom rig?

Thanks - Chud


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Blackbird said:


> Thanks for the advice and info.


I second that emotion


----------

